
What GamerGate should have taught us about the 'alt-right' (2016) - loriverkutya
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/01/gamergate-alt-right-hate-trump
======
raxxorrax
Maybe the similarities are that they just don't like certain insinuations some
journalists seem pretty keen about. Compared to media storms I think the
support was genuine and I don't think many people have learned a lesson here.
There were actually minorities that said pretty loudly that people leveling
accusations don't speak for them.

You see these questionable alliance as an opposition towards certain media
personalities. Personalities, not journalists. And there are still wounds that
were inflicted. A test case is asking some authors involved about free speech
for example. Or presumption of innocence. Very easy to get a rise out of some
people with that. I think most would consider these fundamental to a
democratic society.

Trump didn't create totalitarian or racist policies. This was and is
completely devoid of facts. Yes, he got some people a tax break that probably
wouldn't have needed it. Yes, he has an law & order platform. The rest only
happens in the heads of some people. Most of them are just misinformed by
articles like this, which I consider to be mostly lies.

To call it fascism just underlines the educational disadvantages of the
writer.

